# Raeigh 1940's-1950's vintage



## BikerAl (Sep 15, 2008)

HI all,
I am new here and recently found this Raleigh at a garage sale.  It is a bit rough, some light surface rust.  It has the dynamo in the front hub.  It has the 3 speed Sturmey  Archer rear hub with a build date of March 1949.  Yes that is what I believe to be the  original Brooks B-66 saddle on it....the leather it is in ratty-rustic condition, but the frame looks very nice...just a bit of surface rust here and there. The right side of the handle bars is slightly bent, but nothing major.  The bike does not have the rack on the rear, but  I can see no visible signs of one ever being there.  Check out the pics of this classic. The serial number is 39693AZ.

I am thinking of selling this bike, but am not sure what it is worth.

Thanks for reading this post and any  information will be greatly appreciated.
BikerAlbattery died  in 
p.s. I have more pics if interested


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like an upgraded version of the Raleigh Sports bicycle-- perhaps a Sports Tourist or a Sports Model "C". You see plenty of Sports bicycles here in the US, but the full chaincase was not terribly common. The dynohub light set also is a great thing to have.

Have a look at the 1951 catalog online-- it will be close to your vintage.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1951-england/index.html


----------



## BikerAl (Sep 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you SirMike...the catalog was very interesting and also found other interesting info on Sheldon Brown's page. I bought this bike at a garage sale for ten bucks.  I was looking at earlier today and it has Raleigh rubber pedals on it too.....could be original....no way I could prove that though.  In reading the catalog, I am leaning more towards the Sports C version due to the 3 speed hub..interesting though none of the catalog bikes are shown with the dynohub on the front....all built into back hubs.

BikerAl


----------



## BikerAl (Sep 17, 2008)

*more than close*

In looking at The Headbadge website.....I found that the AZ suffix on my Raleigh was indeed from 1951.  Thanks again


----------



## klunker (Oct 25, 2008)

*your raleigh*



BikerAl said:


> HI all,
> I am new here and recently found this Raleigh at a garage sale.  It is a bit rough, some light surface rust.  It has the dynamo in the front hub.  It has the 3 speed Sturmey  Archer rear hub with a build date of March 1949.  Yes that is what I believe to be the  original Brooks B-66 saddle on it....the leather it is in ratty-rustic condition, but the frame looks very nice...just a bit of surface rust here and there. The right side of the handle bars is slightly bent, but nothing major.  The bike does not have the rack on the rear, but  I can see no visible signs of one ever being there.  Check out the pics of this classic. The serial number is 39693AZ.
> 
> I am thinking of selling this bike, but am not sure what it is worth.
> ...




Hello BikerAl

For some reason I have always liked these bikes, but never ridden one, if you want to sell it let me know thanks!

Klunker


----------



## zuissjw1 (Oct 30, 2008)

The Dynohub on front also should have a date code.  If they don't match (relatively closely) then maybe it was a later addition.  Wheelsets were often changed on these bikes for various reasons.  Also, if you get to testing the dynohub lights, your dynohub wheel is installed backwards (the hub connections should appear on the chain side).  So if you don't reverse the wheel, spin it backwards to test the lights.  Servicing dynohubs have a lot of warnings about not removing the magnet from the wheel without a holder. 

Overall a nice find.  I like the fully enclosed chain guards.  They are a bit of a struggle to reinstall and route the chain through.  One other dating point can appear under the seat on the back rail (although yours may be old enough that the date code is in ink and in a code that is not well defined - as well as probably faded).  One final dating detail is the three speed shifter and if it has a window (hole) where the gear shows through.

Good luck.

Regards, John


----------



## Coffeeride (Feb 25, 2009)

If you're interested in selling the bike, please let me know.
Joel


----------

